# New to N/E and need advice



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,
I'm in the final stages of moving to Boston as we speak and I was wondering if anyone could help a copper from Indiana get pointed in the right direction. I've got just shy of 3 years on the job and recently came back from OSUT training with the Army. I'm wondering where the best places to look for a job are and what it's like out here. Are politics a problem? How's the training? (bigger dept vs small) And if there's a good department to look into. I'd love to get back out there, but I don't know where to look. I stumbled across the site using google, but haven't had much luck with anything yet. It seems like I missed a lot of processes by a few weeks, even days. Any help is really appreciated.

-Hoosier Cop


----------



## PatrickMagnan (Aug 31, 2005)

Hoosier Cop:

Before you move get copy of all your police files and trainings. If you can get a copy of your training outline get that to. In Mass you may be able to tranfer all you hours and credits but you will still need to take a test and I think that can be done once your hired. Boston it self has many area where you can use your training school police, housing police and other area but you would have to talk with Boston personnell office.

Other towns and city have opening threwout the state this happens to be a good place for asking other of openings.

Good luck stay safe.



HoosierCop said:


> Hello,
> I'm in the final stages of moving to Boston as we speak and I was wondering if anyone could help a copper from Indiana get pointed in the right direction. I've got just shy of 3 years on the job and recently came back from OSUT training with the Army. I'm wondering where the best places to look for a job are and what it's like out here. Are politics a problem? How's the training? (bigger dept vs small) And if there's a good department to look into. I'd love to get back out there, but I don't know where to look. I stumbled across the site using google, but haven't had much luck with anything yet. It seems like I missed a lot of processes by a few weeks, even days. Any help is really appreciated.
> 
> -Hoosier Cop


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

For civil service jobs you need to keep an eye on the mass.gov website and check for announcements. Everything is done online and I believe the next police exam will be early next spring.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdhomepage&L=1&sid=Ehrd&L0=Home

Some depts are not civil service, and you can search this site for a list of those towns. If you're just getting into the hiring game in New England, stand by for the circus. Take every test in every nearby state that comes up.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Are you actually going to live IN Boston or near? Maybe for the time being you could try some of the Big schools like BC, BU, Harvard, MIT, etc... they pay well.


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Good Luck here in Mass...............


----------

